# Has anybody tried the cheap Chinese double din navigation H/U's?



## Samsquanch (Aug 10, 2009)

Just curious. I wouldn't doubt it if some of them are punched out of the same factory as the "name brand" units, but sold without the big supply chain and name. Heck, some are sold without any name at all, lol. A friend with a cheap stereo installed was thinking about getting an on dash gps, but at ~300 shipped it's kinda tempting to try. I can't imagine a h/u getting much worse than his sony xplode!

Double Din + 7" Car DVD Player + GPS Navi +Stereo Video on eBay.ca (item 180492421017 end time 13-Apr-10 15:46:05 EDT)

7" Touch Double Din In-Dash Car DVD Player GPS/RDS+ Map on eBay.ca (item 230456114772 end time 29-Apr-10 13:25:30 EDT)


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't recall the brand, but a buddy of mine has a cheap as hell no name brand double-din HU he bought off ebay. It has all the expected sources (CD/DVD/radio/etc), but the GUI sucks dong and the features are primitive as can be. I can't comment on the SQ of his HU, because his speakers are equally low budget. He likes it for the money spent.

I gotta say I liked his $6.99 ebay backup cam better than my $189 brand name though. Brighter, more balanced image with less fish-eye.


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

My young cousin got a Dual fold out screen for his graduation present. It lasted a few months before the CD/DVD drive failed on it. Sonic just replaced the whole unit under warrant but after the warrant is out in a few months were does that leave you? Its already failed once in under a year. Also it had a MONO subwoofer output. We had to buy a Y adapter LOL... what is this 1996?


----------



## Samsquanch (Aug 10, 2009)

bradinar said:


> My young cousin got a Dual fold out screen for his graduation present. It lasted a few months before the CD/DVD drive failed on it. Sonic just replaced the whole unit under warrant but after the warrant is out in a few months were does that leave you? Its already failed once in under a year. Also it had a MONO subwoofer output. We had to buy a Y adapter LOL... what is this 1996?


Lol, that's pretty damned funny. Obviously there's no name brand equivalent to that. Here I was thinking it might be ok, lol.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, setback for China unknown brand double din is, they failed quite fast. But some do last long, you have to get some that priced around $400. Don't ask me why, the more expensive types do last longer.
As for the display quality, it is quite good, just that they don't have anti-glare coating like Pioneer has.


----------



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

First one looks kinda like the KWAVX720 which is JVC's cheapes double din and can be had for under $400. Looks like maybe they have the same chassis and screen but obviously a different GUI and operating system. What's wrong with a mono sub out put? Using your subs in stereo mode? I know that JVC's most expensive single din DVD deck has a mono out put, doesn't really make a difference...

I guess I should talk about the Chinese crap, I assume it sucks just like the rip off iPods do. Screen will be brutal and probably have a horrible viewing angle. It's gonna break in a few months and then you'll be SOL and it won't be worth fixing and you'll have no warranty. Don't be cheap and just buy something of quality.


----------



## Samsquanch (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, I was hoping for a "this one is the same as brand _____" but looks like it's junk! Well, not worth rolling the dice on anyways. There's good ones that hit the local classifieds every now and again for not much more than those ones in the links that would probably be a better bet.


----------



## bat rastard (Apr 11, 2010)

I played with a BOYO branded unit recently. The interface was actually more intuitive and polished than Kenwood's in my opinion, but the screen was blurry and there was some occasional weird lag time (though that's been my experience with most double-din's so far).

It also bugged me that some key features were on the right hand side of the screen, but that's also true of some Pioneers.

The screen blurriness was on several units- it's actually a decent LCD, but someone decided to use a crappy bitmap image for the interface rather than one in native resolution! Far as I know there's no way to change it. DVD's etc looked fine, but the menus were all pixellated.


----------

